# any info on ferret shows



## ANGELICFERRETS (Feb 21, 2010)

HI every one im new to this forum thing, but have had ferrets for 8 years. I have 3 beautiful very friendly ferrets which i'd really like to take to shows, does anybody know where there are some taking place this year. Preferably local to norfolk as this is where i live. I'd love to set up some shows on my doorstep as i think ferrets gets such bad press but despite what alot of books say i actually believe ferrets are very intelligent and can be taught just as a dog or cat. Does anyone actually try training their ferret little and often every day??? Think about it! Anyway any show news would be great.:smile5:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

30th and 31st May Yorkshire Game fair Harewood house
27th June Broughton Hall Game fair Skipton
21st and 22nd August Royal County Game fair Mapledurham House, Mapledurham
3rd, 4th and 5th September Chatsworth Game Fair, Chatsworth, Derbyshire
25th and 26th September The Great Country Fair, Harewood House


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Open Ferret Show 14th February 2010 - Nottingham

Ashfield Ferret Club (nottingham) are holding their 1st show of the year.

Stapleford Community Centre, Nottingham. NG9 7HD

Ferret racing at 10:00am, Class Judging at 10:30am

Booking in from 09:00am

14 COLOUR CLASSES

DARK POLECAT HOBS & JILLS

TRADITIONAL POLECAT HOBS & JILLS

ALBINO HOBS & JILLS

SANDY HOBS & JILLS

SILVER HOBS & JILLS

COLOURED HOBS & JILLS

(new) DARK SANDY (combined)

COPPERS (combined)

MEMBERS CLASS

FERRET RACING

JUNIOR HANDLER CLASS

LOOK-A-LIKE PAIRS

DISABILITY CLASS ( ferret must have a visable impairment)

VETERANS CLASS HOBS & JILLS

BEST & RESERVE IN SHOW

BEST & RESERVE VETERAN

CONTACT:

JOHN GODDARD ON 0115 8548783

[email protected]

Free Parking, Indoors, Blind Judging.

Everyone is WELCOME

Ashfield Ferret Club | We Love Ferrets


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Ferrets United are holding their Spring Ferret Show on Sunday 16th May 2010 at:

The Trout Inn, St Johns Bridge, Faringdon Road, Gloucestershire GL7 3HA

[Camping available if like many you want to make a weekend of it - contact Trout Inn direct on (01367) 252313)

12 Classes including Veteran, Disabled and Working.
Rossettes to 3rd place/trophies

Booking in from 9AM
Judging from 11AM
Entry fee 50p per ferret per class.

There will also be Raffle, Stalls and Ferret Racing

Any profits go to Ferret Welfare

For further enquiries contact

Cathy on 07885 082109
Carol on 07710 285032

or email

[email protected]


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome to the forum, I have a ferret , a little Jill named Willow.
Wouldnt know the first thing about showing though 
what does it involve??
Also would love to see some pictures of your ferrets


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

25th April 2010 - Mercia Spring Ferret Show 
Following the success of the Christmas show, Mercia Ferret Welfare have decided to keep their shows going with two planned for 2010.

So the spring show is booked for Sunday April 25th at 

Bagington Village Hall, Frances Road, Bagington, CV8 3AB Nr Coventry Airport.

Chris and his food wagon will be there (smashing burgers and bacon/egg baps)
Elaine will be there with her Wicked Weasel ferret bedding. 
Nick (HEFA) will be organising the racing.
Nikki (Roxy&Casper) will be there with her ferrety trinkets.

Classes
Albino hob/jill
Sandy Hob/jill
Polecat hob/jill
Coloured hob/jill
Young handler 15 yrs and under.
Disabled.
Look a like pairs
Veteran.
The Mercia welfare class

Please remember the disabled class is only for the blind, ferrets with a leg missing etc. All other ferrets can go in the normal classes even if they only have half a tail because Mercia doesn't discriminate.A ferret is a ferret is a ferret. It can still be placed 1st if it is healthy, has clean ears and nicely cut nails etc.

A new class will be introduced this year "The Mercia Welfare class" and that class will be for any ferret, old,young and whatever colour that was ADOPTED FROM MERCIA. 

All other classes are open to Ferrets from anywhere.

Doors open at 9am, registration takes place between 9am and 11am.

Entry fee for peops £1
Entry fee for showing and racing 50p per ferret.

The show normally ends around 4:30pm - is a really good day.


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> welcome to the forum, I have a ferret , a little Jill named Willow.
> Wouldnt know the first thing about showing though
> what does it involve??
> Also would love to see some pictures of your ferrets


These events are good fun as you get to meet with lots of like minded people.

Judging varies between shows but generally you make sure your ferret is looking its best, nails trimmed, ears and fur clean, then you go along, register for the relevant class (for which you get a number allocated) and during the course of the day a steward will come and collect your ferret and take it over to the judges who will award your ferret points for various things including handling (a biter will get marked down). Then you will get your ferret returned to you. If things are neck and neck in a class then your ferret may get called back by the judges, again a steward will collect and take to judges/return.

Winners and runners up are then announced towards the end of the show, and rossettes, prices and trophies given out. Then there tends to be a call back of winners by the judges so they can make a decision on the best in show ferret.

There also tends to be ferret racing at many of these shows, where you can enter your ferret and see if it can beat the rest through the tubes provided.

This is one I attended last year
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

As Furbies says, just need a well groomed healthy ferret.

You also get to talk 'ferret' all day, which, for a lot of us, is easy 

Some shows use boxes. You hand your ferret to the steward, you are given a number and your ferret is popped into the corresponding box, until it's taken out to be examined. Once judges decision is made, rosettes, if won, and ferrets are handed back out.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Furbies said:


> These events are good fun as you get to meet with lots of like minded people.
> 
> Judging varies between shows but generally you make sure your ferret is looking its best, nails trimmed, ears and fur clean, then you go along, register for the relevant class (for which you get a number allocated) and during the course of the day a steward will come and collect your ferret and take it over to the judges who will award your ferret points for various things including handling (a biter will get marked down). Then you will get your ferret returned to you. If things are neck and neck in a class then your ferret may get called back by the judges, again a steward will collect and take to judges/return.
> 
> ...





FourFerrets said:


> As Furbies says, just need a well groomed healthy ferret.
> 
> You also get to talk 'ferret' all day, which, for a lot of us, is easy
> 
> Some shows use boxes. You hand your ferret to the steward, you are given a number and your ferret is popped into the corresponding box, until it's taken out to be examined. Once judges decision is made, rosettes, if won, and ferrets are handed back out.


Thank you for that info.Where about are these shows held?? any in the kent area?

My ferret is a little madam, loves me, my oh and my daughters...but growls at anyone else lol. I think I would have to get her out of that first!!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

A ferret club has recently been started in the Kent area.

Kent Ferret Club

I believe they do plan on having shows, but they are newly formed so give them a chance


----------



## ANGELICFERRETS (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi thanx guys, doesnt help as most of those places are over 10 hour round trip! wanted then in *norfolk or suffolk *areas. disappointting!!!!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

celicababe1986 asked about Kent 

If I spot any for Norfolk or suffolk I shall post them np


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Cambridgshire Ferret Welfare and Rescue Society - Events

norfolk AND suffolk shows


----------



## ANGELICFERRETS (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you thats excellent.:smile5:


----------

